# I just bit the bullet.. - UPDATE they're here!!!!!!!



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 12, 2009)

and restocked all my FOs!

After having to go in YET AGAIN and mark several of them as "sold out" on the store, and overseeing a comment someone made (in another forum) about "I would order from her but she's sold out of my favorite scent. I looked for a replacement but I didn't see anything else I liked - all my other favorites are sold out too".  

So if I'm losing business because of low inventory, it's time to remedy that!

I bought from NG and Mill Creek.. 


Nature's Garden:

    -  NG Baby Bee Buttermilk (one of my best sellers!)
    -  NG Fruity Loops (another best seller)
    -  4 Leaf Clover  (getting ready for St. Pat's!)
    -  Dill Pickle  (kids' line)
    -  Grape (more kids)
    -  Huckleberry Harvest
    -  Mojito 
    -  Old Fashion Banana Pudding 
    -  Paradise Reef 
    -  Riced Crispy Treats (for my hubby LOL) 
    -  Tangerine Dreams 
    -  Tayberry and Teakwood 
    -  Grapefruit - Ruby Red


and then from Mill Creek I got

Baby Powder Fresh
Bergamot & Coriander
Black Raspberry Vanilla
OMH
Pink Sugar (best seller!)
Crispy Donuts (Krispy Kremes for my DH)
Sensual Amber
Frankincense & Myrrh (best seller)
Stormwatch
Sweet Orange & Chili Pepper
Sweet Pea & Me
Vanilla Chai (for my SIL)
White Zinfandel
Jelly Bean (getting ready for Easter!)
Moonlight Path
Fresh Picked MacIntosh Apple
Just Peachy
Ylang Ylang Ginger


And now I'm all antsy doing the "I know I have FO on the way" dance heehee


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2009)

Ouch! That's a lot of restocking to do at one time!

How do you like the apple from mill creek? Does it smell like a real apple?


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 12, 2009)

I know  - I've been putting it off and finally I just can't do it anymore. I'm out of LOTS of them so I need to buy enough to fix it. :/

I've never tried anything from Mill Creek before but I've heard great things - the apple I have now (I use it for Apple Pie, Caramel Apple, Apple Cinnamon, and by itself) is from Lonestar (Apple Slices) and it's great!

I also have an apple pie one from LeCrissa's (on eBay) and it smells good but I haven't soaped it yet.. maybe tonight


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2009)

Bittercreek North has a crips juicy *Mac Apple*. It's to die for & popular all year round!


----------



## Deda (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice shopping!  Fragrances are the best part of soaping!

I bit the bullet twice - completely on accident.  I filled up a cart at WSP during the big sale they had last week.  Today when we were logging in all the fragrances DS asks me why I would order 2 bottles of Love Spell?  I guess I liked it so much I put it in the cart twice - now I have 32oz of Love Spell.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 12, 2009)

Ooh I love Love Spell..  I almost bought more then decided to hold off..

Speaking of WSP, I have a cart open right now and I REALLY want to check out but I spent a good bit today (obviously) so I really shouldn't.. 

I only have 3 things in there - less than 18.00 worth.. but once you factor in their hella-spendy shipping..


----------



## digit (Jan 13, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> but once you factor in their hella-spendy shipping..


Not to influence you into spending more, but if you only want fragrances, shop at their sister site: http://www.fragranceandflavors.com/ "Fragrance and Flavors.com offers $2.95 Flat Rate shipping on all internet orders over $50 and $7.95 shipping on all internet orders less then $25."

Digit


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 13, 2009)

ENABLER!!!


----------



## digit (Jan 13, 2009)

I do what I can.

 UPS man brought me a box about an hour ago from WSP! 



Digit


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 13, 2009)

I got the notice this morning that my NG order shipped - I haven't received so much as an order confirmation from Mill Creek though.. I'm disappointed in the customer service already! :/

But at least I know my NG is on the way!!

Hooray!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 19, 2009)

UPDATE: 
They're here, they're here!! 

I heard the UPS man pull up and I was so excited because I knew my NG order was out for delivery today.

Well I was pleasantly surprised when he also had my package from Mill Creek!


I haven't soaped any of them yet, as they literally came 5 minutes ago- just long enough for me to open them all and sniff them LOL


SO FAR:
Nature's Garden:

As usual, great customer service. They sent an order confirmation immediately, packaged everything securely, shipped it quickly, sent a shipping notification with a tracking number, and included a freebie (sample of an Aroma Bud scented with Denim - which smells like cotton or linen to me.. too bad DS already destroyed it!). I love NG, they're high quality with great C/S - I'll update the individual scents when I've soaped them.


Mill Creek:

VERY disappointed in their C/S - I never received an order confirmation, much less a shipping notice or any tracking info. Never a word from them, though they were happy to take my money of course. Apparently they did ship the same day as NG did though (which is fairly quickly) since they arrived together (I ordered the same day). However they were packaged haphazardly - a piece of clear packing tape on HALF of the lid (like that would do any good) and nothing was bagged. They were just all thrown in the box and a piece of brown paper was wadded in there to fill the space. Luckily nothing spilled, but it wasn't a good first impression (or second if you count the lack of contact) for me as a customer.

The FOs smell pretty good though, but I have no idea on quality as I haven't soaped them either. Will update when I do!


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2009)

A word on the Mill Creek packaging - the tape doesn't really stop leaks (experience speaking here) but it is there to stop the lids from unscrewing so just a bit will do.

you want well packaged stuff check out Scent Works.  Tape around each lid, then sealed in plastic bags and then packed with lots of padding. If i weren't reusing their packaging I'd think it wasteful but heck, saves me the effort of finding/buying packing material so I say "send it on"!

Scent Works is truly among my top choices - they ROCK


----------



## IanT (Jan 20, 2009)

haha


----------



## carillon (Jan 20, 2009)

Can you imagine all the money she would have had to spend to get that quantity of fragrances from Scent Works?!!!  Who could afford it?


----------



## Soapmomma (Jan 30, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> Lil Outlaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This site seems to be gone? Link takes you straight to WSP now. Disappointing cause I just went to place an order


----------



## Barb (Feb 2, 2009)

wsp has done away with the flavor and frag site, there is no longer free shipping or special rates for orders under $25.00 on their regular site.

no flat rates, or specials of any kind as far as shipping goes. they were losing to much money.

so shipping  "is what it is"!

http://wholesalesuppliesplus.blogspot.c ... anges.html


----------



## honor435 (Mar 1, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> and restocked all my FOs!
> 
> After having to go in YET AGAIN and mark several of them as "sold out" on the store, and overseeing a comment someone made (in another forum) about "I would order from her but she's sold out of my favorite scent. I looked for a replacement but I didn't see anything else I liked - all my other favorites are sold out too".
> 
> ...




My daughter loves baby bee buttermilk
With the baby powder, does yours discolor brown? i added some blue color and it got so ugly, didnt sell any.
Love ylang ylang ginger, just made some.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Mar 3, 2009)

I've never CP'd baby powder, but I use it in MP and in wipe solution cubes and it does always discolor brown for me  

Lavender Baby Powder is one of my favorites and best sellers, just wish I could find a way to stop the brown or work with it..


----------



## honor435 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> I've never CP'd baby powder, but I use it in MP and in wipe solution cubes and it does always discolor brown for me
> 
> Lavender Baby Powder is one of my favorites and best sellers, just wish I could find a way to stop the brown or work with it..



i did baby powder and it turned out so ugly, couldnt sell it.


----------

